# gang bang



## stanchezza

Ciao a tutti! Cosa vuol dire "fare una gang bang" in italiano???? Forse è un "anglosume"...Non so o anche in italiano si intende per ehm  "sesso di gruppo"?Grazie  Per quanto riguarda il contesto ho sentito dire un tipo:
Uno dice:"Sarebbe bello rimorchiare quelle ragazze al banco del bar."
L'altro risponde scoppiando a ridere: "Eh si' facciamo una bella gang bang"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Una gang bang è un orgia, un rapporto sessuale di gruppo.


----------



## pupazzo77

Ciao Stanchezza,

il termine viene anche usato così, senza traduzione, comunque viene definito "una violenza di gruppo" / "stupro" su *una donna*.

La differenzia sostanziale con l'orgia è che la gang-bang è un rapporto con più soggetti maschili ed un unico soggetto femminile.

Ciao

Pup@z


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Una gang bang è un orgia, un rapporto sessuale di gruppo.


 

E' uno _stupro_ di gruppo.....hai presente, quando le donne non sono consenzienti?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> E' uno _stupro_ di gruppo.....hai presente, quando le donne non sono consenzienti?



Terreno spinoso..dipende come sempre dal contesto.
Visto l'età degli amici della signorina che ha fatto la domanda direi che usano il termine in maniera molto casual, senza sapere cosa significa veramente.
In tale contesto non è esattamente uno strupro, ma più un'orgia.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Terreno spinoso..dipende come sempre dal contesto.
> Visto l'età degli amici della signorina che ha fatto la domanda direi che usano il termine in maniera molto casual, senza sapere cosa significa veramente.
> In tale contesto non è esattamente uno strupro, ma più un'orgia.


 
Se intendi che hanno sbagliato ad usare il termine inglese, sono d'accordo con te!

Però il significato vero non cambia....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> Se intendi che hanno sbagliato ad usare il termine inglese, sono d'accordo con te!
> 
> Però il significato vero non cambia....


Ma loro non lo sanno..Gli italiani mutuano quel termine dall'industria del porno ( ecco perchè i ragazzini credevano di fare gli spiritosi..)


----------



## nonnoparmiro

La gang bang è un rapporto sessuale tra molti uomini e *una* donna, e non ha alcuna accezione negativa *nè alcuna allusione allo stupro*, per cui esiste un appropriato termine inglese "group rape".

Le gang bang sono di solito performance filmate e destinate alla "adult film industry", nelle quali delle attrici professioniste si adoperano in rapporti sessuali a turno con vari uomini, che frequentemente sono semplici "amateurs".


----------



## anglomania1

Paulfromitaly said:


> Terreno spinoso..dipende come sempre dal contesto.





Paulfromitaly said:


> Visto l'età degli amici della signorina che ha fatto la domanda direi che usano il termine in maniera molto casual, senza sapere cosa significa veramente.
> In tale contesto non è esattamente uno strupro, ma più un'orgia.


 
Hello
I partly agree with you Paul, a gangbang is usually against a woman's will, but not necessarily.

However there is a fundamental difference between an orgy and a gangbang. 
*Orgy:* a wild gathering marked by promiscuous sexual activity *(there are many participants of both sexes)*
*gangbang:* an instance of sexual intercourse between *one woman *and *several men*, esp. against her will (but not only)

Anglo​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

anglomania1 said:


> Hello
> I partly agree with you Paul, a gangbang is usually against a woman's will, but not necessarily.
> 
> However there is a fundamental difference between an orgy and a gangbang.
> *Orgy:* a wild gathering marked by promiscuous sexual activity *(there are many participants of both sexes)*
> *gangbang:* an instance of sexual intercourse between *one woman *and *several men*, esp. against her will (but not only)
> 
> Anglo​




That's true of course.
What I wanted to point out is that who said that silly thing is likely to ignore the real meaning of that expression and so it's not to be taken too literally.​


----------



## london calling

nonnoparmiro said:


> La gang bang è un rapporto sessuale tra molti uomini e *una* donna, e non ha alcuna accezione negativa *nè alcuna allusione allo stupro*, per cui esiste un appropriato termine inglese "group rape".
> 
> Le gang bang sono di solito performance filmate e destinate alla "adult film industry", nelle quali delle attrici professioniste si adoperano in rapporti sessuali a turno con vari uomini, che frequentemente sono semplici "amateurs".


 
D'accordo, è un tipo di film porno come ha detto anche Paul. Però per me che non sono italiana al 90% significa stupro!

Non puoi affermare che non c'è alcuna allusione allo stupro in inglese...c'è eccome! E' il termine inglese _group rape_, esiste, sono d'accordo e prima amcora si diceva gang rape, che adesso pare non sia più "politically correct".


----------



## You little ripper!

> *gangbang: an instance of sexual intercourse between one woman and several men, esp. against her will (but not only)*


That may be the dictionary meaning but in my experience when it is rape it is called *gangbang rape* to distinguish it from a simple *gangbang*.


----------



## anglomania1

london calling said:


> D'accordo, è un tipo di film porno come ha detto anche Paul. Però per me che non sono italiana al 90% significa stupro!
> 
> Non puoi affermare che non c'è alcuna allusione allo stupro in inglese...c'è eccome! E' il termine inglese _group rape_, esiste, sono d'accordo e prima amcora si diceva gang rape, che adesso pare non sia più "politically correct".


 

I agree with LC. 
In fact, if you look at the definitions I wrote above (from Collins monolingual) gangbang is defined as intercourse between many man and one woman, *esp.* against her will. 
That's how Collins defines it and I think the connotation is usually this in BE, though this may not be the case in AE, 
Anglo


----------



## Saoul

Per quanto Gangbang abbia connotazioni di stupro in inglese, la frase di cui stiamo parlando è italiana ed in italiano non c'è alcuna accezione riguardante lo stupro, ma solo quella dell'orgia. 
Non necessariamente il gangbang prevede una donna e tanti uomini, ma un soggetto passivo che copula con diversi soggetti attivi. 
Sono d'accordo con Paul quando dice che questo termine è mutuato dal mondo del porno e in questo senso in Italia si fa riferimento solo ed unicamente alla pratica sessuale da film porno senza ovviamente altri concetti propri dell'inglese.


----------



## Lawale

Io visto usare il termine anche in orgie di soli uomini. Quindi non lo vedrei nell'accezione ristretta di sesso tra più uomini e una donna. 
Ma di sesso di gruppo in generale. Poi certoconta sempre il contesto . 

ciao 
                                         Lawale


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

Amici,

Volevo sottoscrivere quanto già detto da qualcuno. GANG BANG, almeno nella lingua italiana, è espressione riconosciuta esclusivamente in ambito pornografico, come un orgia tra più soggetti attivi, e pochissimi (non necessariamente uno) soggetti passivi.

Credo sia un'espressione riconosciuta solo da chi conosce almeno un po' il cinema porno, e conosciuta nel significato corretto solo da chi certe cose le conosce abbastanza bene. Tutti gli altri intendono solo, genericamente, "orgia". 

Manca perciò ogni riferimento consapevole alla violenza sessuale. Io stesso imparo qualcosa che non sapevo. Per me, la gang bang era solo quella che ho spiegato. Evidentemente conosco il porno meglio dell'inglese....  


Saluti,

V.


----------



## anglomania1

vincenzochiaravalle said:


> Amici,
> 
> Volevo sottoscrivere quanto già detto da qualcuno. GANG BANG, almeno nella lingua italiana, è espressione riconosciuta esclusivamente in ambito pornografico, come un orgia tra più soggetti attivi, e pochissimi (non necessariamente uno) soggetti passivi.
> 
> Credo sia un'espressione riconosciuta solo da chi conosce almeno un po' il cinema porno, e conosciuta nel significato corretto solo da chi certe cose le conosce abbastanza bene. Tutti gli altri intendono solo, genericamente, "orgia".
> 
> Manca perciò ogni riferimento consapevole alla violenza sessuale. Io stesso imparo qualcosa che non sapevo. Per me, la gang bang era solo quella che ho spiegato. Evidentemente conosco il porno meglio dell'inglese....
> 
> 
> Saluti,
> 
> V.


 

This is just one of the *many* examples of an English word being used with a *very* different meaning in Italian
Anglo


----------



## stanchezza

Grazie a tutti! 
Però credo che fosse stata una battuta.
 Intendevano piuttosto (ehm che schifo) i baci con la lingua in gruppo come è venuto dopo.
Ma personalmente sapevo che significa solo un'orgia,cioè sesso in gruppo (non so come si dice meglio.)


----------



## london calling

anglomania1 said:


> This is just one of the *many* examples of an English word being used with a *very* different meaning in Italian
> Anglo


 
Very true!

I see our young lady heard it used in Italy and therefore with the Italian meaning, which is only part of what it means in English: the original meaning has got lost along the way.

Another "false friend", as you say!


----------



## susie4uni

Riapro questo thread perchè ho letto interventi di madrelingua Britannici e Australiani, ma l'autore che leggo è Americano, così vorrei il parere dei madrelingua americani: ha significati di violenza o, come credo nel caso del romanzo che ho appena finito, solo pornografici in AE?


----------



## TimLA

Più ppesso indica un stupro per un gruppo degli uomini.
Raramente può indicare "sesso consensuale tra una donna e un gruppo degli uomini".


----------



## susie4uni

Thank you Tim, so it is better if *I* read again the book..


----------



## You little ripper!

> Riapro questo thread perchè ho letto interventi di madrelingua Britannici e Australiani, ma l'autore che leggo è Americano, così vorrei il parere dei madrelingua americani: ha significati di violenza o, come credo nel caso del romanzo che ho appena finito, solo pornografici in AE?


According to the American Dictionary.com it can mean either, and no mention of gender.

*gang·bang or  gang-bang*
n.    _Vulgar Slang_


Sexual intercourse, often rape, involving one person or victim and several others who have relations with that person in rapid succession.
*Sexual intercourse involving several people who select and change partners.*


----------



## tedgale

1. As a Canadian who spends lots of time in the US, I have always associated the term with violence and not with consent. But I grew up in an era when women did not normally have multiple sex partners simultaneously. 

2. I think the Collins dictionary gives the correct meaning: Multiple partners for 1 person, especially with violence (but not necessarily).

3. "A three-way", "foursome" or....."fivesome" (????) would be consensual.  

4. "Gang rape" would be the term used by a newspaper to describe what the (male) participants might call a gangbang.

5. In gay sex, you MIGHT use gangbang and group sex interchangeably....


----------



## Felicetta

susie4uni said:


> Riapro questo thread perchè ho letto interventi di madrelingua Britannici e Australiani, ma l'autore che leggo è Americano, così vorrei il parere dei madrelingua americani: ha significati di violenza o, come credo nel caso del romanzo che ho appena finito, solo pornografici in AE?


 
In the US this specifically means one woman (passive) engaging in sexual intercourse with several men (active). It also usually has strong connotations of violence, submission, objectification, and male exhertion of power. 

If I were to hear a group of young boys (Italian or otherwise) making a joke about a girl using this term I would be concerned and offended, not knowing (I guess) that they don't understand the actual correct meaning of this term, _in English_. 

It's a subject that is much more sensitive to women (at least here in the US) and much less sensitve to men who let's say want to guiltlessly frequent this genre of porno.

That's my American input. Cheers.


----------



## foxfirebrand

Felicetta said:


> In the US this specifically means one woman (passive) engaging in sexual intercourse with several men (active). It also usually has strong connotations of violence, submission, objectification, and male exhertion of power. ...
> 
> It's a subject that is much more sensitive to women (at least here in the US) and much less sensitve to men who let's say want to guiltlessly frequent this genre of porno.



This squares with my opinion that the original meaning of _gang bang_ in AE has changed a little with political correctitude.

Originally, a gang bang involved a young woman and a group of equally young, inexperienced men or boys, as young men were called back before-- well, let's say before the sexual revolution became widespread.  It was understood that the woman was not being forced.  Rape was a different matter altogether.

This was before the Pill existed, so it was much harder to avoid pregnancy.  Believe me, abstinence was a lot more common back then, and there was a shortage of "bad girls" in most high schools.  

Gang bangs happened because sexual repression, which was the norm back then, underwent a sudden lapse, usually during a drinking party.  "Bad girls" usually didn't feel the need to go crazy and take on multiple partners-- it was the borderline, or secret, or wannabe "bad girls" who lost control over all that backed-up sexual need, so suddenly and so unrestrainedly.

After a gang bang, a "bad girl's" status as such was a fait accompli, and she probably didn't perform in gang bangs thereafter.  In other words it was a rare phenomenon, conditions had to be just right/wrong.  But once a gang bang happened, it lived on in legend, and sometimes grew many lives.

The idea of force was introduced by PC thinkers of the sort who considered _any_ gray-area consent situations to be rape, period.  A woman is too drunk, it's rape-- never mind that she got that way because that's her way of overcoming her inhibitions.  A woman is too young to consent (legally), it's rape-- never mind that she looks twenty, is precocious and aggressive, and used dress and makeup so as to fool a man about her age.  A woman changes her mind _way_ too late and says no-- well, to my mind it's time to back off and forget about her.  She may be saying no because it's her idea of sex play, and the illusion of forcible sex turns her on-- but there's too much potential for real trouble.
.


----------



## tedgale

Has ANY woman ever said: "I enjoyed a pleasant gang-bang last evening"?
No, I didn't think so.


----------



## foxfirebrand

tedgale said:


> Has ANY woman ever said: "I enjoyed a pleasant gang-bang last evening"?
> No, I didn't think so.



Messalina famously did, and I doubt she's the only one in the past 2000 years.  It takes all kinds-- your smug "No, I didn't think so" shows a mind oblivious to that fact.

If you don't think there are plenty of women who enjoy that kind of extreme experience, what must you think about the growing armies of *really* kinky people?  They don't know their own minds?  And you do?
.


----------



## danj

Paulfromitaly said:


> That's true of course.
> What I wanted to point out is that who said that silly thing is likely to ignore the real meaning of that expression and so it's not to be taken too literally.



Gang bang non e' sempre stupro. A volte chi lo fa, lo fa perche' lo trova eccitante e piacevole... non solo i partecipanti attivi, ma anche quello passivo, che, devo dire, non e' necessariamente una donna. Ci sono anche i gang bang gay che non includono donne.

Group rape e' stupro, quando piu' persone violentano un uomo o una donna.


----------



## stella_maris_74

> *Mod Note*
> Amici,
> please make an effort to keep this discussion focused on the _linguistic aspects_ of the expression _only_. Further comments that make this thread veer outside the scope of WRF will be deleted or pruned as the moderators see fit. Also, please make sure you read all previous posts before replying.
> Thank you for your understanding


----------



## SilviaLace

Ciao a tutti, primo post qui sul forum!
Sto lavorando a un video su ragazze che facevano parte di gang a Los Angeles, e l'uso che fanno loro del sostantivo riguarda più atti di violenza, ad esempio tutti i mebri della gang che picchiano qualcuno per strada.
Invece, il verbo _to gang bang_  vuol dire che i membri della gang vanno in giro a fare ciò che generalmente fanno di solito: vendere droga, fare a botte con altre gang, ecc... 
Spero di essere stata chiara...

Ciao
SL


----------

